# ShowIt® - Die GLT mit native BACnet-Anbindung



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

_Das universelle System für die Automatisierungs- und Gebäudeleittechnik_

:!: Neu ist unsere *native BACnet* Anbindung.
BACnet findet auch in Deutschland immer mehr Anwendung in der Gebäudeautomation, da es sich dabei um ein offenes und somit herstellerunabhängiges Protokoll handelt.
Größere GLT Projekte werden in letzter Zeit vermehrt mit BACnet ausgeschrieben.

Details finden Sie unter
http://www.showit.de/bacnet.htm oder 
http://www.showit.de


----------

